# Ranking



## ymenic (Aug 27, 2010)

I got my interview score today, "Your interview score is 86%, out of a possible 100 points." I gave them a call and asked where I placed on the ranking list. He told me that the first 10 people were called, and I wasn't on the top 10. He also said that they may call 5 more depending on the contractors. I wonder now where does that place me? I feel I did very good on the interview and the test. I feel all bummed out now....


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Don't fret. Locals usually won't tell you how many people scored better than you, but if you know how many took the test, you can figure it out. A lot depends on the work outlook for your area. Right now everywhere is fairly to extremely slow. Keep at it, 86 isn't bad at all. If the test comes up again, and you aren't called, take it again. You can only do better.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Even if you were number 1, 10 people could go ahead of you. They could have been the lower scores from the previous testing cycle.


----------



## ymenic (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah, another two years is a long time to wait.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

knowshorts said:


> Even if you were number 1, 10 people could go ahead of you. They could have been the lower scores from the previous testing cycle.


Then you have family members and some that get an automatic boost in position due to social-economic status (trying to be very PC here).


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

brian john said:


> Then you have family members and some that get an automatic boost in position due to social-economic status (trying to be very PC here).



You should see this years recruits. They only took in 25. I say about everyone of them are smokers, more then half are way over weight and some look like a guaranteed drop out. Really a waste of resources and talent IMO.
In the most PC way possible I'll describe it like this, affirmative action, in action.:whistling2: 

Back when I got in they took almost 200 guys. A sign of the times for sure.


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> You should see this years recruits. They only took in 25. I say about everyone of them are smokers, more then half are way over weight and some look like a guaranteed drop out. Really a waste of resources and talent IMO.
> ~


It's not as if they are joining the USMC, or say the Army Rangers.... Even then they'll take over-wieght smokers and make something of them... But more importantly why do you hate America?  (When so many of us are fat smokers...)


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

e57 said:


> It's not as if they are joining the USMC, or say the Army Rangers.... Even then they'll take over-wieght smokers and make something of them... But more importantly why do you hate America?  (When so many of us are fat smokers...)



Because fat smokers make my insurance rates go up, slow the job down (can I take a break every 15 minutes too??) , stink my clothes up, and take up two spots on the air plane.

Besides, nothing's worse then a fat green apprentice who can't get up the steps because he's winded.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> Besides, nothing's worse then a fat green apprentice who can't get up the steps because he's winded.


You mean nothing is worse than a fat green apprentice EXCEPT for a fat lazy union worker....:whistling2:
Remember they were so lazy they were paying non union guys to pickett for them...


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> You mean nothing is worse than a fat green apprentice EXCEPT for a fat lazy union worker....:whistling2:
> Remember they were so lazy they were paying non union guys to pickett for them...



You watch to much tv.


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Because fat smokers make my insurance rates go up, slow the job down (can I take a break every 15 minutes too??) , stink my clothes up, and take up two spots on the air plane.
> 
> Besides, nothing's worse then a fat green apprentice who can't get up the steps because he's winded.


Policies vary - but most get 10 minutes in the morning, a 1/2 hour lunch, and 10 in the afternoon to smoke all they like... Or anything else they want...

You'll have to explain your insurance rates though....

FWIW While I was in the USMC I ran 5 miles smoking a cigar - just to prove it could be done, and to make a point that we were running too slow at the time... :whistling2:

Anyway I just found it puzzling that you demonize smokers or weight to justify them not being perfectly fine electricians.... IMO cardiovascular fitness is not a requirement for any work I have done...


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> You watch to much tv.


 
Hey there are fat lazy people in and out of the union.:thumbsup: I watch history, discovery, A&E and nat geo. Read mostly at night.
I had forgot to add the laughing smiley in that post.


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> You mean nothing is worse than a fat green apprentice EXCEPT for a fat lazy union worker....:whistling2:


I think I can buy that though...


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> Hey there are fat lazy people in and out of the union.:thumbsup: I watch history, discovery, A&E and nat geo. Read mostly at night.
> I had forgot to add the laughing smiley in that post.



That's pretty much my TV line up. We have way to much in common. Starting to get scary.:blink:


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

e57 said:


> Policies vary - but most get 10 minutes in the morning, a 1/2 hour lunch, and 10 in the afternoon to smoke all they like... Or anything else they want...
> 
> You'll have to explain your insurance rates though....
> 
> ...



Hey whatever you need to tell yourself to justify your horrible obesity and disgusting smoking habits.:laughing:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Because fat smokers make my insurance rates go up, slow the job down (can I take a break every 15 minutes too??) , stink my clothes up, and take up two spots on the air plane.
> 
> Besides, nothing's worse then a fat green apprentice who can't get up the steps because he's winded.


If you want to get away from fat, lazy smokers, you're gonna have to split from Philly.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> If you want to get away from fat, lazy smokers, you're gonna have to split from Philly.



Yeah, and I'll go to California. That's where all the "smart" people are at.

Does this look familiar,










The terminator. Need I say more.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

At this point I would think they should be able to pick the best of the best.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> ...Besides, nothing's worse then a fat green apprentice who can't get up the steps because he's winded.


 Run the fat off of him! Not even kidding.

I remember when I first got into the trade as an, ahem, "husky" 235 pound 17 year old kid, working an 11 story high-rise with no elevator. I was wheezy by the time I got to the 3rd floor.

I was Johnny The Pack Mule on that job; they showed no remorse. At one point they needed 400 feet of 1-5/8" strut on the roof. We had a tower crane, but they thought it would be better if I carried it up there.

After a year on the job of doing that, I'd shed 40 pounds and could sprint from the basement to the penthouse. It was one of the best things that could've happened to me; I've been 195 ever since. 

If they can't hack it, send 'em down the road and give someone else a shot.

-John


----------



## e57 (Jun 5, 2009)

slickvic277 said:


> Yeah, and I'll go to California. That's where all the "smart" people are at.
> 
> Does this look familiar,
> 
> ...


Hey - That guy looks a lot like the governator....


----------

